# Riser Stem???



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

I need a little more loft in my front end. Anyone used the riser linked below? Will it hold up to a clyde?

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes//Product_10053_10052_141838_-1___

What riser stems (30 degrees) or so are you guys using? I'm trying to stay on the cheap so i'm looking to spend 30 bucks or something.


----------



## bigtymerider (Oct 4, 2008)

*????*

That would make me a little nervous, Especially on a MTB. I would look for a really high rise bar.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

I had to use one on one of my bikes once. Some moron(me) cut the steer tube too short.
For commuting and light stuff it would be ok. I WOULD not recommend for serious off-road riding. You could get a 30 degree stem and a high rise bar(see downhill stuff) and be better and safer off.


----------



## 3sigma (Jul 8, 2005)

For strong riser stems, look at some of the offerings for "trials" bikes. I have one on an MTB tandem and have never had a problem.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, what they all said. Leave that sucker on the 'shelf', and get a high-rise stem and bar. 20-30deg rise in the stem, and a 2+" bar will make a WORLD of difference.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

Also don't forget about the Syntace VRO setup. The built in risers plus a riser bar might get you up to where you need, and the strength and stiffness of the system is unbeatable. (Apparently they even make a 20º VRO stem, but it seems difficult to find in the US.)


----------



## bulletbob (Apr 5, 2004)

Just curious why you need to elevate that much? I can certainly sympathize as I've been through this in the last few years due to some unpleasant neck issues. I have a higher rise Thomson stem on my Kona but I don't think they make that one anymore. If you dig around you might be able to find one of their old ones on a site somewhere and I believe mine is about a 20-25ish degree rise.

Right now I also run a Salsa SUL (stiff upper lip) mtb stem on my road bikes and those would be excellent on a mountain bike because, well, that's what they're designed for. They're pretty reasonably priced as well, somewhere around that $30 bucks, but only 2 bolt.

Also, Ritchey makes a couple of different models with a 30 degree rise but not in the $30 dollar range. Honestly I'd suggest bumping up the money you want to spend and get a quality stem like one of these and DO NOT use the steer tube extender on your mountain bike!!

Unfortunately I have plenty of experience I could pass along but I would also suggest looking at one of the many 17 degree stems on the market to mix and match with a 1.25-1.5" riser bar like a RaceFace (I have a RF Next carbon). That seems to work ok for me, your mileage may vary.

Oh yea one more thing... I've noticed UniversalCycles has a LOT of stuff in their online store with pretty good prices so scroll through their stuff and also check out Alfred E bike, they have lots of good stuff to with good prices.


----------



## bulletbob (Apr 5, 2004)

albeant said:


> Also don't forget about the Syntace VRO setup. The built in risers plus a riser bar might get you up to where you need, and the strength and stiffness of the system is unbeatable. (Apparently they even make a 20º VRO stem, but it seems difficult to find in the US.)


That VRO system is pretty interesting, I wish I'd known about that a couple of years ago!


----------



## Slowand steady (Sep 7, 2009)

Anyone have pics they can post of the Syntace VRO setup on a bike? I think they look pretty dang ugly in that pics so would love to see a reality shot...


----------



## Slowand steady (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh yeah - i went with a Salsa Motoace SUL 135 x 40deg riser stem and a Space bar - seriously new heights on my rig...Don't forget the space bar brings your hand position back towards you about 2 INCHES so adjust your stem length accordingly.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah I stupidly cut my steerer too short and my body position is just too aggressive. Being 6"4' its hard to get the bars up even with the seat without some rise in the front end. I was very skeptical of the steerer extender and i just wanted to verify. 
My problem now is going to be length I think. I've got a 130mm stem now and if I put on a 130 mm stem at a 30 degree angle its going to be much shorter.
What other riser stems are you guys using. Brand and angle?


----------



## Slowand steady (Sep 7, 2009)

Look here ot compare stem length and angle:

http://www.habcycles.com/fitting.html


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Cool chart, thanks! Saved me from dusting off the old trig skills. I still remember the SOHCAHTOA acronym though.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Keep in mind, not all stems are created equal. That chart makes the assumption that they all have the same interface with the steerer tube. Going from brand to brand can have a huge effect. I had an Easton EA70 90x0degree that had more rise from the bottom of the stem than a thomson 90x5degree. That was due mostly to the steerer clamp on the stem being much taller.

Anyhow, I am going to 2nd the notion for a rise stem and riser bars. Far safer than the extension. That thing is on road, comfort riding. It's not intended for offroad use.


----------

